# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból głowy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od niedawana boli mnie głowa, a dokładnie sama okolica czoła (nigdy większy obszar,miejscowy ból). Towarzyszą temu dwa "uwidoczniające" się pod skórą twarde guzy,które na codzień nie są wyczówalne.Ból trwa około 2-3 godzin,z dużą siłą,czasem towarzyszą zawroty głowy. Czym to może być spowodowane? być może mieli Państo podobne objawy? Pozdrawiam

----------

